# John Bean pumps



## dropcrotch (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi anyone have experience with a JB R-10, PTO driven pump? I want to use it for a "compost tea" application. I plan to filter it, but assume there will be a sediment issue. Need feedback on what pump for what application.
Thx.


----------



## Stump Man (Sep 25, 2004)

This pump is made for high pressure up to 600 PSI made for tree spraying and lawn applications. I don't know what type of liquid you are using but has to be quite clean. We always used a sump filter which was quite coarse.


----------



## alanarbor (Sep 25, 2004)

That bean pump is a piston pump right? If it is, it's no good for compost tea applications. The beating that the pistons dole out will destroy the beneficial organisms you're trying to deliver. You need a diaphragm pump with a 20mesh screen. I suggest running the tea through a screen beofre adding it to the tank or you'll be cleaning your screen about every five minutes. A good bit of debris usually escapes from the teabag during brewing.


----------



## alanarbor (Sep 25, 2004)

Just to add one more caveat; if that's the same unit you use for spraying, you need to make sure you clean it VERY thouroughly. The chemical residues can destroy the organisms you want to get into the soil.


----------

